# Ucraina vince Eurovision Song Contest 2022



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


----------



## malos (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Sorpresona, e chi l'avrebbe mai detto?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Era scontatissimo il pity vote.


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

Mò son proprio curioso di sapere dove intendono farlo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.



Scontato e vergognoso. Troppa politica.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

E c’è ancora chi va appresso alla ridicola propaganda. Siamo una nazione di zombie


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Mò son proprio curioso di sapere dove intendono farlo l'anno prossimo



A Mosca


----------



## ARKANA (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque quest'anno le canzoni mi hanno fatto tutte abbastanza schifo


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Li avrebbero fatti vincere anche se avessero portato un sordomuto sul palco


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Adesso ci apriranno tg e programmi radiofonici. Tutta l’Italia si deve inchinare alla grandezza della musica Ukrainah.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Li avrebbero fatti vincere anche se avessero portato un sordomuto sul palco




Ma no, in Europa sono tutti pazzi degli artisti ucraini


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Adesso ci apriranno tg e programmi radiofonici. Tutta l’Italia si deve inchinare alla grandezza della musica Ukrainah.



Io ho già iniziato a cantarla


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no, in Europa sono tutti pazzi degli artisti ucraini


Beh avevano già vinto 2 volte in passato anche senza guerre.
Sicuramente hanno preso un boost enorme per la guerra, ma la canzone è carina.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2022)

beh ci può stare dai...è un pò come tutta l'europa che fa fronte comune e si stringe attorno all'amico che sta male

è un pò un messaggio insomma...

detto questo a me per quello che ho sentito è piaciuta la parta rappata del tizio mi pare tedesco...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Beh avevano già vinto 2 volte in passato anche senza guerre.
> Sicuramente hanno preso un boost enorme per la guerra, ma la canzone è carina.



Ma, onestamente, per te meritava di vincere?

Per me no. Si devono giudicare le canzoni e basta.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ci può stare dai...è un pò come tutta l'europa che fa fronte comune e si stringe attorno all'amico che sta male
> 
> è un pò un messaggio insomma...
> 
> detto questo a me per quello che ho sentito è piaciuta la parta rappata del tizio mi pare tedesco...


A proposito di zombie…


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma, onestamente, per te meritava di vincere?
> 
> Per me no. Si devono giudicare le canzoni e basta.


Stava tranquillamente nei primi 5.
Ingenuo pensare che conti solo la canzone in questa manifestazione o altre, suvvia.

In Russia censureranno il risultato?


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

Esc politicizzato al massimo, Italia segata dalle giurie come ci si aspettava, poi televoto bassino per come eravamo abituati, le giurie hanno premiato moltissimo paesi che poi al televoto non potevano mettere in pericolo la vittoria più scontata di tutti i tempi, una vittoria per dare il contentino a della gente che sta venendo presa per il culo da un pezzo dall'occidente e dall'Ue in generale, prima gli hanno fatto credere di poter addirittura entrare nell'Ue, poi Nato, poi gli hanno portato la guerra e adesso giustamente sfruttano questa grande vetrina per farli sentire ancora più forti e ben voluti, un classico, ci sono interessi troppo forti e una guerra combattuta con propaganda e sanzioni ha bisogno soprattuto di vittorie inutili come questa.
Mi dispiace per gli ucraini, davvero, poi se guardano alle loro figure più importanti c'è un tizio che sta facendo l'influencer da mesi e presto non rimarrà più nulla da quelle parti, il futuro di quella nazione se n'è andato o se ne sta andando, rimarranno solo macerie e vittorie di Pirro, per niente, ma tanto chissene frega hanno vinto un concorso musicale e da mesi gli stanno dando armi a non finire, a loro basta così, a chi si sfrega le mani pure e non può credere a quello che sta succedendo, armi e paese che si sta facendo fare la guerra in casa senza capire come uscirne, incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Stava tranquillamente nei primi 5.
> Ingenuo pensare che conti solo la canzone in questa manifestazione o altre, suvvia.
> 
> *In Russia censureranno il risultato?*



Secondo me in Russia se ne fregano altamente della vittoria scontata dell’Ucraina.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A proposito di zombie…


non ho capito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.



Occidente e Russia sono ormai due facce della stessa medaglia, in termini di finzione.
Una in modo diverso dall'altro, ma sempre false.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E c’è ancora chi va appresso alla ridicola propaganda. Siamo una nazione di zombie


Che pagliacciata 
la Santa ugraina ha pure la migliore musica al mondoh…
Quanto mi fanno schifo ste cose..e ora prepariamoci a vedere la Santa Ugraina vincere il mondiale 2022 
ps godo come un riccio per mammuth e blando!


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me in Russia se ne fregano altamente della vittoria scontata dell’Ucraina.


Fino a 1 anno fa era molto seguito e avevano anche vinto e poi ospitato un’edizione.


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me in Russia se ne fregano altamente della vittoria scontata dell’Ucraina.


Si certo… vedrai.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ci può stare dai...è un pò come tutta l'europa che fa fronte comune e si stringe attorno all'amico che sta male
> 
> è un pò un messaggio insomma...
> 
> detto questo a me per quello che ho sentito è piaciuta la parta rappata del tizio mi pare tedesco...


Che competizione è così? È una farsa dai..
Chiudessero tutto e basta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma al VAR di questo concorso c'era Massa?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Fino a 1 anno fa era molto seguito e avevano anche vinto e poi ospitato un’edizione.



Non seguire l’Eurofestival ora è il problema minore che hanno.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si certo… vedrai.



La Russia non aveva bisogno di questo per sapere che ha tanti Paesi contro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma speriamo che non l'abbiano guardato, altrimenti con tutte quelle slinguazzate tra uomini ci piazza il Sarmat in testa domani mattina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Mò son proprio curioso di sapere dove intendono farlo l'anno prossimo



Nel bunker di Zelensky. Tanto le telecamere le ha già piazzate da due mesi.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che competizione è così? È una farsa dai..
> Chiudessero tutto e basta



Ormai si sta perdendo la ragione. Invece di valutare una canzone si fa politica.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Russia non aveva bisogno di questo per sapere che ha tanti Paesi contro.


La Russia no, ma i Russi sì


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ormai si sta perdendo la ragione. Invece di valutare una canzone si fa politica.


Che schifo. E sto modo di pensare vergognoso mi fa venire il voltastomaco


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2022)

è vero probabilmente è stata un pò una farsa..non si può negare

ma vista la contingenza del momento ci può stare...cioè non è che in europa scoppia una guerra tutti i giorni grazie a Dio...è un segnale che si è voluto dare chiamiamolo cosi...

2 mesi prima è stata invasa e sterminata una nazione e 2 mesi dopo vince l'eurofestival...io se fosse accaduto all'Italia avrei gradito da italiano...fossimo stati in una situazione analoga all'ucraina intendo

(al di la che ovviamente avrei avuto altri problemi ma di certo mi avrebbe fatto piacere)


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è vero probabilmente è stata un pò una farsa..non si può negare
> 
> ma vista la contingenza del momento ci può stare...cioè non è che in europa scoppia una guerra tutti i giorni grazie a Dio...è un segnale che si è voluto dare chiamiamolo cosi...
> 
> ...


Ripeto: cosa c’entra con la competizione? È una farsa. A questo punto assegna di default sta pagliacciata all’ucraina e stop.
Facciamogli vincere il mondiale pure e tutto il resto.
A me da italiano, farebbe schifo vincere così, un titolo di cartone


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> La Russia no, ma i Russi sì



Il popolo russo, che ci piaccia o meno, è in gran parte a favore di Putin.


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il popolo russo, che ci piaccia o meno, è in gran parte a favore di Putin.


Tant’è che lo votano ogni anno in effetti


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è vero probabilmente è stata un pò una farsa..non si può negare
> 
> ma vista la contingenza del momento ci può stare...cioè non è che in europa scoppia una guerra tutti i giorni grazie a Dio...è un segnale che si è voluto dare chiamiamolo cosi...
> 
> ...




Ok, quindi si deve far vincere tutto all’Ucraina per solidarietà?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Tant’è che lo votano ogni anno in effetti



Ma tu pensi che in Russia abbiano un concetto di democrazia uguale al nostro?


Far vincere l’Ucraina è stato un gesto politico che con la musica nulla deve avere a che fare.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi si deve far vincere tutto all’Ucraina per solidarietà?


Sui social la maggioranza dei commenti è contro questa vittoria farsa della Santa-Ugraina.
Perfino la gente pro Ucraina dice che è una pagliacciata


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sui social la maggioranza dei commenti è contro questa vittoria farsa della Santa-Ugraina.
> Perfino la gente pro Ucraina dice che è una pagliacciata



Hanno ottenuto l’effetto contrario


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno ottenuto l’effetto contrario


Ma è sempre così, non vogliono capire che il troppo stroppia. Godo per tutti i commenti negativi


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma è sempre così, non vogliono capire che il troppo stroppia. Godo per tutti i commenti negativi


Ma non hanno vinto col voto popolare?

secondo me qua gli USA hanno truccato il voto


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Era più che ovvio, questa è la conferma che come festival della musica non ha nulla a che fare, credibilità 0

Ci saranno state sicuramente canzoni che avrebbero meritato di più ma è stata una vittoria politica


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma non hanno vinto col voto popolare?
> 
> *secondo me qua gli USA hanno truccato il voto *



Sono specialisti nel farlo


----------



## __king george__ (15 Maggio 2022)

comunque al di la di tutto vedo parecchio traffico stanotte sul forum  

tutti in tensione per domani? 

pensate sabato prossimo....


----------



## ignaxio (15 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque al di la di tutto vedo parecchio traffico stanotte sul forum
> 
> tutti in tensione per domani?
> 
> pensate sabato prossimo....


E chi dorme..


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> comunque al di la di tutto vedo parecchio traffico stanotte sul forum
> 
> tutti in tensione per *domani*?
> 
> pensate sabato prossimo....



Perché oggi ci dovrebbe essere tensione? 
Bisogna sempre stare tranquilli.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono specialisti nel farlo


Ho appena sentito le canzoni principali:
La canzone Ucraina è oscena ovviamente, in pieno stile grezzo slavo 
La canzone inglese, Space Man, è bellissima e sono stati ingiustamente scippati.
Meglio della porcata che ha vinto ci sono uk, Germania, Svezia, Olanda , italia ecc


----------



## ROQ (15 Maggio 2022)

prendi questi Putin!!!!111undici


----------



## sampapot (15 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> La Russia no, ma i Russi sì


bisogna vedere se l'ESC in Russia è stato trasmesso...ho dei dubbi, essendo stati anche estromessi......forse, se avesse avuto un esito diverso, lo avrebbero trasmesso in differita, ma con la vittoria dell'Ucraina, sarebbe uno smacco per la propaganda di Putin


----------



## sampapot (15 Maggio 2022)

personalmente non condivido l'ingerenza politica in una kermesse musicale...la canzone ucraina è oscena (per i miei gusti chiaro, probabilmente non "allineati", visto che i miei preferiti tra quelli in gara sono arrivati ventunesimi) e c'erano sicuramente altre canzoni che meritavano la vittoria....trovo che sia stata un'offesa nei confronti di tutti gli altri partecipanti che hanno lavorato sodo per vincere....è un pò come perdere quando il var decreta un rigore inesistente per gli avversari


----------



## vota DC (15 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Era scontatissimo il pity vote.


Nel 1993 la Bosnia sotto assedio (con i concorrenti che hanno avuto difficoltà a raggiungere il festival dato che a differenza dell'Ucraina non c'era nessuna zona dove non pullulavano i serbi) 27 punti e sedicesima posizione. Ci sono morti di serie A e morti di serie B, ma anche morti di serie C e D.
I bosniaci sono serie C. Gli yemeniti serie D (non ci si limita a girarsi dall'altra parte ma i nostri stessi paesi parlano di rinascimento saudita e stanno facendo un embargo per i beni alimentari dato che con le armi i sauditi stanno perdendo). Serie B siamo noi: se uccidono un giornalista in diretta e quindi non si può nascondere il fatto partiranno sicuramenti i cori "Eh ma che piantagrane se la cercava blablabla".


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Vabbè dai edizione che riporta in auge all'eurovision la vittoria dei casi umani, stile donna barbuta o quel portoghese malato di cuore.. Qua vittoria politica penosa..
La cosa buffa è che l'anno scorso la vittoria dei maneskin aveva poi portato attenzione globale su sta pagliacciata, adesso torneranno a considerare il tutto quello che è, un circo di fenomeni da baraccone..
Comunque godo che mammut è Blanco siano finiti anni luce dal podio e bocciati sia dalle giurie che dal pubblico..forse l'esibizionismo forzato ha iniziato a stufare tutti (premesso che la canzone faceva veramente cacare e le loro voci da autotune erano oscene)..
Mi spiace per il ragazzo inglese derubato di una vittoria meritata.. Adesso x 2-3 giorni tenteranno di passare in radio quella robaccia ucraina giusto per fare scena e poi nessuno sentirà mai più quel piffero e quel rap amatoriale..


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Non ho sprecato nemmeno 1 minuto del mio tempo, per vedere sta roba... scontatissima


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Li avrebbero fatti vincere anche se avessero portato un sordomuto sul palco


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: cosa c’entra con la competizione? È una farsa. A questo punto assegna di default sta pagliacciata all’ucraina e stop.
> Facciamogli vincere il mondiale pure e tutto il resto.
> *A me da italiano, farebbe schifo vincere così, un titolo di cartone*


Eppure...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.



in generale pochi mi han colpito particolarmente. Da uno che ci ha lavorato 20anni nel settore fosse stato per me avrei fatto vincere la Serbia.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> in generale pochi mi han colpito particolarmente. Da uno che ci ha lavorato 20anni nel settore fosse stato per me avrei fatto vincere la Serbia.



La Serbia dove fanno le manifestazioni pro Putin? Piuttosto, avrebbero dato fuoco a Torino.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Maggio 2022)

Scontatissimo. È stato spesso una tendenziale pagliacciata con voti dati per simpatie e antipatie geografiche consolidate. Altrimenti è caricaturale.
Anni fa vidi un Sanremo, provai a togliere il volume e dissi "hai già vinto, Generale più crudele del Mondo", mi arrendo sennò finisce che mi trombo il televisore...
Ascoltando qui e là di anno in anno mi stupisco per le mancate accuse di plagio.
Forse non se ne parla perché sono copie in salsa locale di originali usciti 10-15 anni prima. 
Le spagnole sapevano tantissimo di Destiny's Child, di quella patata cosmica di Kelly Rowlands...
Inutile menarsela per queste cose, fa parte del rincoglionimento somministrato.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

St'eurovision comunque è una pagliacciata vera e, ahinoi, pure Sanremo lo stanno riducendo in tale maniera. Preferivo quelli all'antica di Pippo Baudo a sto punto, che invitava VERI ospiti internazionali. Ah, nessuno però ha citato un'altra mossa anti-russa. L'unico vincitore italiano dell'eurovision a non essere stato invitato, stranamente, è stato Toto Cutugno. LOL.

Ma poi una scaletta senza né capo né coda, non si è parlato proprio dell'Italia e tra le pochi citazioni l'orrendo sketch ieri dei tre ripugnanti conduttori (vi prego non fate più condurre nulla a Cattelan, è odioso come pochi) sui gesti con le mani. Per non parlare poi dell'"omaggio" a Raffaella Carrà, un vero insulto, visto che non è durato nemmeno un minuto e stessa cosa ieri quando si è cantato Volare di Modugno, un'acapella della Pausini fino al ritornello.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Maggio 2022)

Punto 1: la canzone non è male sicuramente tra le migliori

Punto 2: purtroppo il fatto che fosse una vittoria "annunciata" mette in ombra la canzone stessa, comprensibile

Punto 3: non ho letto nei commenti chi secondo voi avrebbe dovuto vincere solo per gusto musicale perché troppo impegnati a far politica

Punto 4: vittoria eurovision o no la guerra e la sofferenza delle persone rimangono una cosa seria


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Non l'ho sfiorato manco di striscio sto festival, solo visto gli spezzoni al tg. Vi dirò meglio la canzone col piffero sonante degli ucraini che quella col piffero in ... degli itagliani in gara


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

*La finale dell'Eurovision Song Contest 2022 ha realizzato 6.590.000 spettatori pari al 41.9% di share.*


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito le canzoni principali:
> La canzone Ucraina è oscena ovviamente, in pieno stile grezzo slavo
> La canzone inglese, Space Man, è bellissima e sono stati ingiustamente scippati.
> Meglio della porcata che ha vinto ci sono uk, Germania, Svezia, Olanda , italia ecc



In una competizione regolare avrebbe vinto, con merito, la GB.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

La solita  europea.
Una canzone da zecche che non doveva rientrare neanche tra le prime 15 che magicamente,grazie alla beatificazione dell'ucraina,si ritrova prima.

Meritocrazia ? No grazie !
Inutile partecipare a queste competizioni se poi si vota per pietà


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La solita  europea.
> Una canzone da zecche che non doveva rientrare neanche tra le prime 15 che magicamente,grazie alla beatificazione dell'ucraina,si ritrova prima.
> 
> Meritocrazia ? No grazie !
> Inutile partecipare a queste competizioni se poi si vota per pietà



È stato il minimo farli vincere, ora vedrai che rottura di p… con continui passaggi televisivi e radiofonici.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai edizione che riporta in auge all'eurovision la vittoria dei casi umani, stile donna barbuta o quel portoghese malato di cuore.. Qua vittoria politica penosa..
> La cosa buffa è che l'anno scorso la vittoria dei maneskin aveva poi portato attenzione globale su sta pagliacciata, adesso torneranno a considerare il tutto quello che è, un circo di fenomeni da baraccone..
> Comunque godo che mammut è Blanco siano finiti anni luce dal podio e bocciati sia dalle giurie che dal pubblico..forse l'esibizionismo forzato ha iniziato a stufare tutti (premesso che la canzone faceva veramente cacare e le loro voci da autotune erano oscene)..
> Mi spiace per il ragazzo inglese derubato di una vittoria meritata.. Adesso x 2-3 giorni tenteranno di passare in radio quella robaccia ucraina giusto per fare scena e poi nessuno sentirà mai più quel piffero e quel rap amatoriale..


Sintesi perfetta.
Una pagliacciata.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eppure...


Sai che pensavo proprio a questo?
Ma ciò che mi colpisce sono i pochi (per fortuna) commenti favorevoli…


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Meno male che mi tengo lontano anni luce da ste vaccate


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Non so se provo più pena per il Corriere della Serva o per gli ugraini


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È stato il minimo farli vincere, ora vedrai che rottura di p… con continui passaggi televisivi e radiofonici.



Almeno fosse stata una canzone che davvero poteva lottare per il podio,avrei anche capito il sorpasso su 2 canzoni rivali..
Ma così è troppo,già una canzone del genere non l'avrei neanche ammessa in gara 

Comunque eurovision abbastanza scadente con i 2 colioni italiani che hanno stonato dall'inizio alla fine
Vedi cosa significa fare i colioni,in monopattino,cantando azzurro per le strade della città ?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Almeno fosse stata una canzone che davvero poteva lottare per il podio,avrei anche capito il sorpasso su 2 canzoni rivali..
> *Ma così è troppo,già una canzone del genere non l'avrei neanche ammessa in gara *
> 
> Comunque eurovision abbastanza scadente con i 2 colioni italiani che hanno stonato dall'inizio alla fine
> Vedi cosa significa fare i colioni,in monopattino,cantando azzurro per le strade della città ?



Averla fatta così grossa gli si sta ritorcendo contro.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

*Sui social, arrivano i complimenti di Ursula Von Der Leyen.*


----------



## Swaitak (15 Maggio 2022)

*Josep Borrell: "Lunga vita alla musica! Viva l'Europa! Gloria all'Ucraina!".

Von der Leyen: "Stanotte la tua canzone ha conquistato il nostro cuore. 
Celebriamo la tua vittoria in tutto il mondo. L'Ue è con te"*

Vladimir Putin: " Se ciera Al banooo"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Josep Borrell: "Lunga vita alla musica! Viva l'Europa! Gloria all'Ucraina!".
> 
> Von der Leyen: "Stanotte la tua canzone ha conquistato il nostro cuore.
> Celebriamo la tua vittoria in tutto il mondo. L'Ue è con te"*



Che pagliacciata.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Josep Borrell: "Lunga vita alla musica! Viva l'Europa! Gloria all'Ucraina!".
> 
> Von der Leyen: "Stanotte la tua canzone ha conquistato il nostro cuore.
> Celebriamo la tua vittoria in tutto il mondo. L'Ue è con te"*
> ...



Finalmente sappiamo a cosa serve la UE...


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social, arrivano i complimenti di Ursula Von Der Leyen.*



Ecco, mancava questo mostro


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

La moglie di Zelensky: Ora il mondo canta madri ucraine.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

A me frega niente, sono solo contento dell'ennesimo smacco a Putin, val bene far vincere all'Ucraina una competizione generalmente poco sentita.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me frega niente, sono solo contento dell'ennesimo smacco a Putin, val bene far vincere all'Ucraina una competizione generalmente poco sentita.



Lo smacco lo hanno fatto a chi meritava la vittoria. Non credo che per Putin cambi qualcosa.


----------



## medjai (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La *Kalush Orchestra* (*Ucraina*) vince *l'Eurovision Song Contest 2022*. Decisivo il televoto, che ha permesso alla nazione devastata dalla guerra contro i russi di sfondare gli oltre 630 punti e portarsi dal quarto al primo posto. Secondo il Regno Unito e terza la Svezia. Italia con Mahmood e Blanco fuori dal podio.


Terza è stata la Spagna. Per la prima volta in 40 anni che arriviamo terzi…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me frega niente, sono solo contento dell'ennesimo smacco a Putin, val bene far vincere all'Ucraina una competizione generalmente poco sentita.



Che l'ucraina abbia vinto una competizione occidentale LGBT dà solo manforte alle sue teorie personali, sarà ancora più convinto di quel che fa.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Il gaio direttore di Rai 1 ha fatto il solito vanto a Domenica in. Come se l'Eurovision l'avesse portato lui qui...


----------



## falconez (15 Maggio 2022)

Rigore per l'Ucraina!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

*Andrea Scanzi ospite a Domenica in, parlando della Kalush Orchestra vincitori dell'Eurovision, afferma: "Damiano dei Maneskin prendendo posizione a favore dell'Ucraina ha avuto un approccio rock".*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Sti talk Rai sono patetici, sono totalmente privi di contraddittorio. Perfino dalla Gruber trovi qualche parte contraria. "Bravo Mahmood, brava l'Ucraina"....


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me frega niente, sono solo contento dell'ennesimo smacco a Putin, val bene far vincere all'Ucraina una competizione generalmente poco sentita.


Immagino lo smacco geopolitico per aver fatto vincere agli Ucraini la versione europea del festival di Sanremo.
A Mosca pare abbiano issato la bandiera a mezz’asta.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Ora su Rai 1: "Achille Lauro bellissima esibizione". Tutto bellissimo!


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A me frega niente, sono solo contento dell'ennesimo smacco a Putin, val bene far vincere all'Ucraina una competizione generalmente poco sentita.


Ma cosa siamo alle elementari?


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Immagino lo smacco geopolitico per aver fatto vincere agli Ucraini la versione europea del festival di Sanremo.
> A Mosca pare abbiano issato la bandiera a mezz’asta.


Soft power amico mio, soft power...


----------



## Sam (15 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Soft power amico mio, soft power...


Dai, Trumpusconi, su...
Quale soft power. Capisco quello che intendi, ma qui è solo un'operazione di facciata.
Come la beneficienza dei ricconi americani alle feste private.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il gaio direttore di Rai 1 ha fatto il solito vanto a Domenica in. Come se l'Eurovision l'avesse portato lui qui...


Terrificante quel tizio. Rappresenta tutto il marcio della società odierna. Un mostro


----------



## sampapot (15 Maggio 2022)

è diventata una questione politica...tutto serve per dare addosso a Putin (come se a lui fregasse qualcosa di questa kermesse canora...si e no è stata trasmessa in Russia)...a me spiace per gli altri cantanti, perché quella che ha vinto è orribile (gusto personale...e pensare che in Ucraina ci sono molti bravi cantanti, tipo The hardkiss). Rispondendo a chi si chiedeva della presenza dell'Australia...è invitata perché l'ESC là ha un grandissimo seguito, ma in caso di vittoria verrebbe organizzata in Europa


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dai, Trumpusconi, su...
> Quale soft power. Capisco quello che intendi, ma qui è solo un'operazione di facciata.
> Come la beneficienza dei ricconi americani alle feste private.


Ma è chiaro.
Però a livello di "kulturkampf" fa sempre brodo.


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dai, Trumpusconi, su...
> Quale soft power. Capisco quello che intendi, ma qui è solo un'operazione di facciata.
> Come la beneficienza dei ricconi americani alle feste private.


In Russia è un concorso seguitissimo, ma a parte questo, il fatto che buona parte degli europei abbia votato per l’ucraina è uno smacco proprio perché sono quelle “piccole” cose che incrinano la montagna di menzogne interne. È un evidente segnale che l’opinione pubblica in Europa è schierata, mentre a loro fa comodo raccontare a tutti che è un “complotto dei potenti e che il popolo presto non li seguirà’”. Comunque sarà semplice verificarlo, basterà vedere se e come i media russi daranno la notizia, non bastasse il tentato attacco hacker per evitare la vittoria Ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> In Russia è un concorso seguitissimo, ma a parte questo, il fatto che buona parte degli europei abbia votato per l’ucraina è uno smacco proprio perché sono quelle “piccole” cose che incrinano la montagna di menzogne interne. È un evidente segnale che l’opinione pubblica in Europa è schierata, mentre a loro fa comodo raccontare a tutti che è un “complotto dei potenti e che il popolo presto non li seguirà’”. Comunque sarà semplice verificarlo, basterà vedere se e come i media russi daranno la notizia, non bastasse il tentato attacco hacker per evitare la vittoria Ucraina.


Ma se ci sono una marea di ucraini sparsi per l’Europa 
La gente si è rotta le balle adesso, anche gli ucrainomani stessi. Ste pagliacciate danno fastidio a tutti


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma se ci sono una marea di ucraini sparsi per l’Europa
> La gente si è rotta le balle adesso, anche gli ucrainomani stessi. Ste pagliacciate danno fastidio a tutti


Ah ok, hanno vinto grazie agli ucraini in Europa, nessun altro li ha votati. Un giorno capirò perché non vi limitate a tifare Milan invece di fare il tifo per la parte sbagliata di questa storia, perché davvero è incomprensibile


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ah ok, hanno vinto grazie agli ucraini in Europa, nessun altro li ha votati. Un giorno capirò perché non vi limitate a tifare Milan invece di fare il tifo per la parte sbagliata di questa storia, perché davvero è incomprensibile


Io comunque sono un tifoso ospite 
E ribadisco per la 150 volta che non tifo Russia e ti pregherei di evitare sempre ste frecciatine. Forse è difficile da comprendere che se non avalli ste pagliacciate che vi piacciono tanto non si è per forza filo russi? Io non faccio il tifo proprio per nessuno, anzi continuo a sperare che si sterminino a vicenda.
Un giorno capirò tutta sta pagliacciata non obiettiva sull’Ucraina e su sta guerra, perché è davvero incomprensibile


----------



## Controcorrente (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io comunque sono un tifoso ospite
> E ribadisco per la 150 volta che non tifo Russia e ti pregherei di evitare sempre ste frecciatine. Forse è difficile da comprendere che se non avalli ste pagliacciate che vi piacciono tanto non si è per forza filo russi? Io non faccio il tifo proprio per nessuno, anzi continuo a sperare che si sterminino a vicenda.
> Un giorno capirò tutta sta pagliacciata non obiettiva sull’Ucraina e su sta guerra, perché è davvero incomprensibile


È come se stai ascoltando una donna stuprata e invece di focalizzarti sullo stupro, ti focalizzi su come sta facendo un’intervista, per poi dire “non tifo per lo stupro”.

Ok, non tifi, ma non ti fa nemmeno così tanto schifo da lasciarti dentro solo disgusto, perché altrimenti, in questo momento, nemmeno sentiresti una parola fuori posto nelle dichiarazioni della vittima. Ci sono casi dove la morale ti obbliga a schierarti (se la hai), i difetti della vittima si guardano semmai DOPO e quando tutto è finito, perché se lo fai ora, stai solo mettendo sullo stesso piano un’intervista sbagliata (per te) e un mostro macellaio.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> È come se stai ascoltando una donna stuprata e invece di focalizzarti sullo stupro, ti focalizzi su come sta facendo un’intervista, per poi dire “non tifo per lo stupro”.
> 
> Ok, non tifi, ma non ti fa nemmeno così tanto schifo da lasciarti dentro solo disgusto, perché altrimenti, in questo momento, nemmeno sentiresti una parola fuori posto nelle dichiarazioni della vittima. Ci sono casi dove la morale ti obbliga a schierarti (se la hai), i difetti della vittima si guardano semmai DOPO e quando tutto è finito, perché se lo fai ora, stai solo mettendo sullo stesso piano un’intervista sbagliata (per te) e un mostro macellaio.


Questo è il tuo punto di vista che io aborro per quanto mi riguarda
Per me non funzionerà mai così mi spiace


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2022)

Ormai i premi di qualunque schifo mediatico si possono predire in anticipo


----------



## Devil man (15 Maggio 2022)

Grazie all'#Academy per averci permesso di fare la storia questa sera.
#Oscars2023


----------



## hakaishin (15 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Grazie all'#Academy per averci permesso di fare la storia questa sera.
> #Oscars2023
> Vedi l'allegato 2261


Ma ho visto che il video di sto schifo è stato girato tra le rovine di Bucha e Irpin…ma come diavolo si fa?


----------



## vota DC (15 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ho visto che il video di sto schifo è stato girato tra le rovine di Bucha e Irpin…ma come diavolo si fa?


Beh i cadaveri li hanno lasciati lì per giorni (tralasciamo che ci hanno impiegato quasi una settimana per trovarli dopo che i russi se ne erano già andati) perché Ursula aveva annunciato la visita e dovevano mostrarli a lei invece di seppellirli.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2022)

L’Eurovision 2023 non si farà in Ucraina, vincitrice dell’ ultima edizione.​La prima scelta è l’Inghiterra.​


----------

